# Kabel Deutschland 32000DSL und der richtige Router dazu



## NFS-Meister2002 (24. April 2011)

Hallo erst mahl an alle Ich habe KAPEL Deutschland seit 1 jahr und habe bis jetzt immer über mein NETGEAR WGT624 V2 lauffen lassen.

so aber der RAUTER kann die 32000 leitung nicht ferarbeiten.

Ich suche ein Rauter auch weider von NETGEAR der das aber kann sollte auch WLAN mit da bei sein am besten das WLAN 300 oder wieder 108 ist mir egal welches.

könnt ihr mir da helfen danke

Gruß Dev

den habe ich gefunden taugt der was das ich meinne Volle leistung habe http://cgi.ebay.de/Netgear-DG834B-A...puter_Peripherie_Netzwerk&hash=item3a5563b5dd


----------



## NCphalon (24. April 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

Wie drückt sich denn die Unzulänglichkeit des Routers aus? Bekommste über einen per Kabel angeschlossenen Rechner net die vollen 32 Mbit und wie groß ist die Differenz?

(Und es gibt AddOns für die meisten Browser die die Rechtschreibung prüfen, wenn du so eins verwenden würdest, würde das die Lesbarkeit enorm steigern.)


----------



## K3n$! (24. April 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

Soweit mir das bekannt ist, sollten eigentlich alle reinen Router schon mindestens 30Mbit/s an Durchsatz haben. 
Wenn du z.b. über WLAN ins Netz gehen solltest, dann könnte hier schon die Ursache für dein Problem liegen.


----------



## milesdavis (24. April 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

Ich entschuldige mich mal im voraus für das was kommt, aber das muss raus:

Bei deiner Rechtschreibung rollen sich ja die Fußnägel ein!!! Mein Gott! Das ist ja nicht mehr lesbar 
__________________________________________________________

Die versprochenen 32 Mbit sind ja nur Brutto-Werte! Also die Router von heute haben doch alle 1000Mbit-Schnittstellen und WLAN mit n-Standard. Die Frage ist da doch wahrscheinlich eher (es sei denn, man hat vielleicht einen uralten billigen Router) wie sehr sich KD an die versprochenen 32Mbit hält, oder?
Mit eigener Erfahrung kann ich da nicht dienen, ich habe hier auf dem Land bisweilen nur ~720kbit/s


----------



## K3n$! (24. April 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*



milesdavis schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich mal im voraus für das was kommt, aber das muss raus:
> 
> Bei deiner Rechtschreibung rollen sich ja die Fußnägel ein!!! Mein Gott! Das ist ja nicht mehr lesbar
> __________________________________________________________
> ...


 

1. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
Er schreibt in seiner Signatur, dass ich für seine Leserechtschreibschwäche entschuldigt. Da, finde ich, muss man nicht noch drauf herumhacken 

2. Haben die wenigsten Router heute schon GBit-LAN onboard. Auch WLAN-N ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Gerade die Router, die gern zu den DSL Anschlüssen dazugegeben werden, sind meist minder ausgestattet. 

3. Ist es bei KD der Fall, dass die Geschwindigkeiten in der Praxis sehr nahe an die theoretischen Werte kommen; in einzelnen Fällen sogar übersteigen


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (25. April 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

Sorry

Mein Kabel Modem wen ich es direkt anschließe habe ich max Daunlod 32089  u Uplod 2270 u um die 14 bis 22 PING .

wen ich es über mein Ruder laufen lasse habe ich nur so um die Daunlod 6000 u Uplod 2200 bing auch so um die 14 bis 22. 

WELAN brauche ich nur für mein Laptop
 .


----------



## Domowoi (25. April 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

LRS ist keine Entschuldigung für alles. Nutze ein Rechtschreib Add On wenn es sein muss. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man wenigstens Deutschland schreiben können......


Hast Du schonmal nachgeschaut ob auf der Herstellerseite was zur maximalen Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit von deinem aktuellen Router steht?


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (25. April 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

Em nein habe ich nicht. aber mit Googele habe ich nix genaues gefunden . und ein Ruter kann man ja so weit ich weis nicht schneller machen.
und andere Software gibt es noch nicht für mein Ruter.

Brauch halt ein Ruter der schneller ist und ja am besten auch WLAN hatt.

Ach so und wen ich über den Ruter gehe habe ich nur eine LOW ID und wen ich Direkt über den MODEM gehe habe ich Hohe ID


----------



## Jimini (25. April 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*



NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> Ach so und wen ich über den Ruter gehe habe ich nur eine LOW ID und wen ich Direkt über den MODEM gehe habe ich Hohe ID


 
Ich vermute mal, du beziehst dich auf ein Filesharing-Programm wie Emule. Hierfür musst du Ports in deinem Router freischalten, wie das geht, ist unter anderem im Handbuch des Geräts beschrieben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (25. April 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

ja Jimini  das auch.

nur mal so am Rande wollte ich es sagen.

im Internet finde ich nix wo steht bis wie schnell mein Ruter geht. nur das es ein TEST Sieger ist von 2008.

ja Möchte halt einfach ein anderen aber die ich in eBay finde oder auch so im Internet da steht nix wie schnell die gehen. und wen ich dann dem next noch BREIT BAND DSL bekomme wiel ich schon die volle Leistung nutzen können.

habe da was gefunden sind die gut *Apple Airport Extreme Basisstation ????
*


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

kann mir den keiner ein Ruder vorschlagen was ich nehmen kann


----------



## Desmodontidae (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

Also im Normalfall, wenn nix kaputt ist, reicht selbst ein DIR524 aus um die Leitung bis zum PC ohne Verlust durchzureichen. Wenn deine Filesharingprogramme nicht die volle Leistung bringen, dann liegt es wie oben schon gesagt in der Regel daran, dass Ports nicht offen sind. Außerdem hast du einen niedrigeren Download, wenn du den gleichzeitigen Upload ausschaltest. 

ABER VORSICHT: Es ist schon illegal copyright geschützes Material herunter zu laden. Sobald du anfängst hochzuladen, hast du wenige Wochen später mit großer Gewissheit nen Brief von nem Anwalt für Rechteverwertung im Briefkasten! Die Werte von EMule und Co kann man zudem eh nicht als relevant ansehen, da hier die Downloadrate ja auch von der Uploadrate des gegenüber bestimmt wird und die ist in der Regel bei 1 - 2 Mbit. Selbst bei mehreren Quellen kommt man kaum hoch hinaus. Es gibt auch andere, zu bezahlende Quellen, aber da möchte ich nicht dauf eingehen^^

Die tatsächliche Leistung vom Anschluss bis zu deinem PC kann man auf einfache Art erstmal mit www.wieistmeineip.de messen. Für interen Messungen gibt es Durchsatzprüfprgramme, bspw. c`t TCP/IP View usw...

Grundsätzlich kann man jeden aktuellen Router um die 50 - 100,- nehmen. Ich bevorzuge im preiswerten Segment TP-Link und im höherwertigen Bereich D-Link Produkte.


----------



## Crymes (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

Wenn du einen neuen Router willst, dann suche dir ne Frutz!Box aus, wenn du Glück hast, gibts die auch beim Kabelanbieter, dann brauchst du dein Vorgeschaltetes Modem nicht mehr.
Einfach mal bei KD fragen.


----------



## X6Sixcore (22. Mai 2011)

Unser Haushalt ist wieder von Netgear weg.

Wo wir das auf einen IP-Cop umgestellt haben, war der Geschwindigkeitssprung gewaltig.

Obwohl der auf dem Papier die annähernd gleichen Leistungswerte hat.

Selbst als reiner Access-Point war der Netgear lahm wie bolle.

Dann kam ein Edimax als AP und alles wurde besser.

Jetzt haben wir ne Fritzbox als AP laufen. Mir stinkt an dem Teil, dass man keine MAC-Adressen-Bindung mehr vornehmen kann - Sicherheitsrisiko!

MfG


----------



## Bruce112 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

wiso entschuldigst dich überhaupt bei so ne Vogel wer mit deinem rechtschreibung nicht klar kommt dann soll er es nicht lesen ganz einfach , und mobben kannst du woanders !

20 jahre studiert kein cent steuer bezahlt und dann hier dicke hose machen ,dass sind die besten .Danach bei Partei xy beschäftigt junge politiker dann clevere sprüche loswerden das könnt ihr am besten .


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

@Bruce... Jetzt rutscht das ganze schon stark richtung Stammtisch ab 

Rechtschreibprüfung ist ja ne feine Sache aber für dieses Forum hier müsste man wohl die ganzen pc-spezifischen/nerdigen Wörter nochmal extra integrieren was extrem viel Arbeit wäre.

Zu Kabel Deutschland: Unabhängig von Router/Firewall/Port-Problemen aller Art ist es bei meinen Kollegen so dass die Transfergeschwindigkeit oft mal einbricht. Da das an bestimmten Wochentagen und bestimmten Zeit gehäuft auftritt gehen diese davon aus dass es mit dem Traffic anderer KD Kunden in der Nachbarschaft zu tun hat. (Nur mal als weitere Option)


----------



## Desmodontidae (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir ne Fritzbox als AP laufen. Mir stinkt an dem Teil, dass man keine MAC-Adressen-Bindung mehr vornehmen kann - Sicherheitsrisiko! MfG


 
Wenn ich fragen darf, es ist die MAC Adressfilterung gemeint? Ganz ehrlich, ich hatte Kunden, die sich auf WEP und MAC Adressfilterung verlassen haben. Selbst WPA ist mittlerweile ohne größeren Aufwand vom geneigten Wardriver zu knacken. Wenn er den Datenstrom mitlesen kann und eine refferenzierte MAC Adresse in die Hände bekommt, dann dauert es per Script und nem Neustart ca. 2 - 3 Minuten, um die MAC Adresse auf das eigene Netzgerät zu klonen. Ansonsten bereiten solche "Sperren" mehr Probleme im Problemfall, als sie nützen.

@Thema: Gibt es den schon Erkenntnisse bezüglich des Durchsatzes beim Themenstarter?

@Dr. Snuggles: Ähnliches ist auch beim Rosa Riesen in den Ausbaugebieten für VDSL zu erwarten. Nach Aussage eines TCom VO Techniker, sind bspw. in Berlin Grünau und Köpenick die VDSLAMs derzeit gerade mal zu 10 - 15 % ausgelastet. Sprich die Bandbreite ist teils sogar über gebucht (merke ich zumindest) und bricht selten weg. 

Es ist schon tragisch, dass es die technischen Möglichkeiten gibt, Endkunden dafür auch entsprechend bezahlen, aber die Investitionen in die VO Backbones / Anbindungen nicht stattfinden oder von wenigen Anbietern alleine gestemmt werden müssen. Ich denke es würde umso weniger Anbieter geben, wenn diese nicht nur die Gewinnmargen abschöpfen würden sondern selbst investieren würden. Was schlußendlich dann für alle Verbraucher zum Vorteil würde, wenn bspw. nicht Anbieter A eine schlechte Leitung als Reseller anbietet und dann die Schuld auf Leitungsbetreiber B schieben würde.

@Bruce. Es geht weniger darum wer hier Schuld hat oder wer sich bei wem zu entschuldigen hat. Aber es gibt grundsätzlich, und das halte ich für wichtig, gewisse grundlegende Regeln bei Kommunikation innerhalb einer Gruppe. Und eine vernünftige Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Satzstellung sorgen erst dafür, dass man den Inhalt der Frage oder einer Aussage versteht. Ansonsten könnten wir uns auch alle mit Grunzlauten versuchen hier zu verständigen. 

Außerdem stellt es auch eine Art des Respektes gegenüber anderen dar, sich klar und verständlich -> auch schriftlich zu artikulieren. Zu denken nur weil jemand eine Affinität für die gerade genutzte Sprache besitzt und sich gewählt ausdrückt, damit ihn andere Menschen verstehen, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass er ein reicher Schnössel oder Yuppi ist. Ich bin auch normaler Arbeiter und schaffe es trotzdem, nicht alles klein zusammen und ohne Satzzeichen und Absatz hier rein zu schreiben. 

Und das tue ich deswegen, damit ANDERE verstehen was ich sagen möchte. Alles andere ist unhöflich und wenig respektvoll. Sofern man allerdings ein egomanischer Po ist, den andere Menschen nicht interessieren, sollte dieser sich fernhalten hier was zu lesen oder sich gar zu äußern.

Der gute Mann, der das Thema gestartet hat, erklärt ja nun auch sein Problem mit der Rechtschreibung. Allerdings habe ich teilweise das Gefühl, es kann nicht so viele Legastheniker auf diesem Planeten geben, wie sie mir tagtäglich (nicht nur hier) unterkommen. Und das ist dann in der Regel Faulheit oder in der Schule nicht richtig mitgemacht, unabhängig vom IQ, Charakter oder Persönlichkeit.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*

Also FRITZ POX ich weis nicht im ISDN sind und wahren die echt am besten ja aber im DSL und dann jetzt KD ich weis nicht das W-LAN soll ja nicht so tolle sein. 

NEU muss der nicht sein aber gut und max 100euro.

danke scho mal an alle


----------



## X6Sixcore (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: KAPEL Deuschlant 32000DSL und der richtige Ruter da zu*



Desmodontidae schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf, es ist die MAC Adressfilterung gemeint? Ganz ehrlich, ich hatte Kunden, die sich auf WEP und MAC Adressfilterung verlassen haben. Selbst WPA ist mittlerweile ohne größeren Aufwand vom geneigten Wardriver zu knacken. Wenn er den Datenstrom mitlesen kann und eine refferenzierte MAC Adresse in die Hände bekommt, dann dauert es per Script und nem Neustart ca. 2 - 3 Minuten, um die MAC Adresse auf das eigene Netzgerät zu klonen. Ansonsten bereiten solche "Sperren" mehr Probleme im Problemfall, als sie nützen.


 
Urzustand war WPA-PSK, MAC-Filterung und Unsichtbar.

Davon ist die Mac-Filterung weg.

Mein Standpunkt ist ganz klar: Je mehr Hürden, desto besser.

Mögen sie auch noch so klein sein.


----------



## Desmodontidae (24. Mai 2011)

@NFS-Meister: Fritzboxen sind trotz fehlender externer Antennen mittlerweile im Durchsatz sehr gut. Aber ich hab selbst auch lieber ne Schraubvariante. Allerdings wirst du keinen ISDN-fähigen WLAN Modem Router, der was taugt, für max. hundert Euro bekommen. 

@X6Sixcore: Ich weiß, das ist so ein Streitthema im Bereich WLAN, MacAdressfilter ja oder nein. Ich bin der Meinung: Nein, weil schnell umgehbar und daher unnötige Fehlerquelle beim konfigurieren. Dann vielleicht lieber auf nen Radiusserver mit Authentifizierung umzustellen. WPA2 AES Verschlüsselung mit ner Buchstaben/Sonderzeichen/Zahlenkollone ab 20 Zeichen und alles wird gut!


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (30. Mai 2011)

Ich weis ned was ich machen soll. so jeder meint was anderes da zu.

was mir recht gut gefehlt ist halt NETGEAR . D-LING , und die vom ÄPEL .


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hab damals den billigsten Router im mediamarkt gekauft. 
der war von von der Fima Belkin und der hat die 32mbit komplett durchgelassen.
Und hatte damit nie Probleme. Ich glaub das ding hat 20 € oder so gekostet aber seine Arbeit sehr gut gemacht


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (4. Juni 2011)

ok cool mahl schauen


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (5. Juni 2011)

ja daugt der dann was??? Belkin WLAN Surf Router | eBay

oder denn 300 WLAN http://cgi.ebay.de/BELKIN-WLAN-ROUT...puter_Peripherie_Netzwerk&hash=item33685c28fe


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. Juni 2011)

gekauft hatte ich damals diesen Belkin F5D7234 Kabelloser G WLAN Router 54 Mbit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

du könntest zum Beispiel den ausprobieren wenn dir 150 statt 300 Mbit/s Wlan reicht, und preislich is der auch super  Belkin F6D4230ed4 Kabelloser Enhanced N150 Router 150: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (8. Juni 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> gekauft hatte ich damals diesen Belkin F5D7234 Kabelloser G WLAN Router 54 Mbit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> du könntest zum Beispiel den ausprobieren wenn dir 150 statt 300 Mbit/s Wlan reicht, und preislich is der auch super  Belkin F6D4230ed4 Kabelloser Enhanced N150 Router 150: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 

allso für das Geld geht der echt super habe ein gebraucht gekauft für 20euro ich bin zu freiden danke noch mal an alle


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. Juni 2011)

kannst ja dann mal nen feedback geben ob der problemlos bei dir läuft


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (9. Juni 2011)

ja total Super habe meine 32000 Leitung wieder geht echt super das Wlan weiß ich jetzt nicht mein LEPI geht nicht da is meine SATA platte kaputt.


----------

